# How did your GSD react to a new puppy?



## pxsb (Dec 1, 2017)

I am adding a second dog (female puppy, 8 weeks) and anxious my male (3 year old, neutered) will not take to her as he is used to being the only dog. In the past he has always shown interest and been sweet to puppies, but I can't help but worry he will be jealous? I am hoping his instincts will kick in, and know that it will take some time for him to adjust, but want to know if anyone's dog has NOT accepted a puppy? General comments, advice and suggestions welcome as well.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My tough guy turned into a marshmallow when given a mini me in a female version.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My advice would be don't borrow trouble. Dog's pick up on that anxiety. Your dog and the new puppy will be fine most likely...

As far as jealousy goes, there may be some. I have always just not allowed it with my dog. I pet who I want to pet, and if another dog tries to push their way in I push them away and calmly tell them to wait their turn.

The key is staying calm.


----------



## pxsb (Dec 1, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> My advice would be don't borrow trouble. Dog's pick up on that anxiety. Your dog and the new puppy will be fine most likely...
> 
> As far as jealousy goes, there may be some. I have always just not allowed it with my dog. I pet who I want to pet, and if another dog tries to push their way in I push them away and calmly tell them to wait their turn.
> 
> The key is staying calm.


You're absolutely right, they do pick up on it - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

My female did not react how I expected with my new male puppy (he's now 17 weeks old). She LOVES dogs and puppies, very sweet, loves to play, and has never been aggressive or possessive with a dog. Unfortunately, she had turned quite bossy with the puppy, steals his toys and food, tries to push him out of the way, knocks him over etc. Too rough with him. I think adult dogs can help shape behavior in both good and bad ways, so I make sure I monitor and correct and ensure that my puppy can be corrected by her, but it is not to the extent that he is being bullied. I try and give them both 1 to 1 time without the other, and crate separation during feeding times, for example. I don't let her knock him over, but thankfully now he is 17 weeks he is bigger and they have started to bond better and things are more calm and amicable.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It took Deja two weeks before I trusted her off leash with a new pup. Lots of crate and rotate and leashed work with both. If you hurry the process, it's hard to redo it successfully. You know your dog best so follow your gut instinct.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rolf is 8 months and we got him at 10 weeks.
Hans still shows teeth and doesn’t tolerate the pup, however, the pup gets in his face and can’t seem to stop this behavior. Hans corrects him. It’s ugly.

I have to muzzle Hans at times.

Hope this doesn’t turn into permanent crate and rotate for us.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Experiences will vary. My mother's dog is a very old male and will be intolerant to most dogs. However, after several weeks with the new male puppy at home, he has warmed up to the puppy and will even play with him on occasion. My sister has a 4 year old female dog and has gotten on well with another female puppy. So it is possible for them to get on well, but I don't think its guaranteed and I would keep an eye on it.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> Rolf is 8 months and we got him at 10 weeks.
> Hans still shows teeth and doesn’t tolerate the pup, however, the pup gets in his face and can’t seem to stop this behavior. Hans corrects him. It’s ugly.
> 
> I have to muzzle Hans at times.
> ...


I would stop that in your face behavior from the pup. I would not muzzle your older dog but would tether the younger one to you or put a drag line in him. GSDs don't like in your face, appeasement behaviors. I would get it under control before it becomes a lifelong problem between them.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I got a puppy four years ago when my older dog was 5. She was patient but I noticed in pictures she leaned away from him like she didn’t want to be around him. I kept them in the same room but partitioned it off with gates and an open play yard or crated him in a large crate In the same room. He could play or nap without bothering her. She got separate walks and playtime. Now they are best friends. He got very pushy with her when he hit maturity but I finally found that a squirt bottle reminds him to stop and it works. They fight occasionally over toys, so I try to keep the fighting toys put away. Some toys are triggers, others are not. I worry somewhat about the next puppy because he can be a little nasty around small dogs. He definitely hates dogs up in his face, but he usually resolves that by hiding under something or leaving the room.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tessa was 3 when we brought Della home. We monitored but we've never had an issue in 6 years. I still stop the playing/wrestling if it gets too rough.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy could care less about the pup. She likes him but I don’t let them together much at all. I don’t want her bonding with him before me. I will never allow rough housing and I make the rules on how they play when the time is right.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I've never once had an issue with introducing a pup to one of our adults and over all the adult males have been a little more tolerant of puppy antics and their sharp teeth than the adult females.....many of the males weren't overly people friendly and didn't tolerate strange adult dogs in their space and yet.....most have a "born in" soft spot for pups...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Bringing Luna home we had met out on a walk Max - no physical contact and walked together with the dogs and walked in the house together. It was really late at night. I did put Luna in a crate. I had to close off the room max was trying to play but being purposely trouble making rough all while in his play bow stance. At first I thought he thought we had brought him a toy. The next day we walked at the people park. Things 
went well but it was not till the third day that I decided that they meet and get to know each other play a bit. Max did accept her right from the get go. He was very gentle and sweet with her interactions always supervised to make sure nothing got to rough. I remember being overwhelmed the first night over tired and just started to worry how things would go and it all went well. Max was thrilled he really was and Luna enjoyed him she came from a litter of all males so she was well versed. Crates are great it keeps puppies safe and makes it really easy to control the interactions to the amount you wish to be.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BOIGwE5FRTB/


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Jack did not appreciate the weird, wobbly puppy appearing in our home. He didn't hurt him, but whenever Kodi approached, Jack would snarl with his best "EW! Get away from me!" face. This lasted for 3 weeks. After 3 weeks, Jack accepted that Kodi was here to stay and Kodi was coordinated enough to communicate more clearly.

Now they're inseparable. Jack will roll over on his back and actually let Kodi "dominate" him during play--to the point where he'll both allow and encourage Kodi to gently grab his throat. He's never voluntarily played the submissive role. He does it all the time now and seems to find it funny when Kodi tries to clamber over him.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly is truly a treasure and very maternal. She liked Scarlet from the beginning. There is a 6 year difference between them. 
















Russell had no trouble with Scarlet either. 









Sage was delighted when Russ came home.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Chunk needed a dog buddy, when we brought our bitch home outside the house he barked and was protective but once we let them loose in the backyard the love story started. They are great dogs for us but they are amazing with each other. 2 peas in a pod. Chunk was 4 months and Choncheese was 3 months.


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Our 2.5 yr old Lexi has a very strong prey drive. At first she wasn't sure what the new pup was and tried to play a little too rough with her. 3 weeks later, after much supervised playtime, she understands how to play with her. Freya can and will instigate with bitey face and I still wouldn't send them outside unsupervised, but I can see they will be fine together. It's like anything else. They need guidance in new situations.


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

I think it largely depends on the dogs’ personalities. Dasha was 4 when we got Natty, who was 16 weeks old at the time. She didn't want anything to do with him and was quite vocal about it. He was very sociable and would have loved to snuggle up to her, but that wasn't going to happen. We had to put their crates on opposite sides of the room.

They were closely monitored and Dasha pretty much left Natty alone but as he grew older, and more playful, he would instigate things by poking her - he still does this. She would, and still does come back with sharp barks (almost a growl). Now they are almost 2 and 5 1/2. He outweighs her by 10lbs, but she can still bowl him over if I let her chase him when he gets the zoomies. I don't let her, because she gets too rough and now that he's older, he will fight back. They love to tug with each other and will ignore the unattended toys on the floor to try to get whichever toy the other one has. (Dasha figured out pretty quickly that her crate was the safe zone where she could take the toy and he couldn't follow.) Outside I play fetch with them both making them take turns. I do this with training sessions as well. It's a challenge because one doesn't like to wait while the other does something with me.

They eat from their own food bowls and I never had a problem until one of them left food behind one day and the other discovered it there and went to eat it. This caused a reaction involving a lot of growls and snapping of teeth. I don't allow them to go near each other's food bowls and now monitor to make sure they are left empty. All in all, now I think they enjoy having each other to play with but they'll never be bosom buddies. Dasha has such a high prey drive that I think I'll always have to monitor her when he decides to run. Having two is a challenge but worth it!


----------

